# For those of us waiting to start 2nd IVF cycle...



## africaqueen

What are you planning on doing different this time around?
I do honestly think that what will be will be but still want to give myself the best possible chance this time around. I got a BFN on OTD and full blown af same day. At EC we only got 2 eggs and only 1 embie which was transferred at day 2 and was 5 cell. I was under a lot of stress and sadness during this cycle as my mum died a mth before starting dr which in hindsight was too soon to of started but we were desperate for some joy after such a huge loss. So we are currently awaiting a follow up appt and then dh and i are all set to start again in the new year. Our clinic wont start us again untill iv had 3 af so we should be starting around end of feb with down regging if we are still going to do long protocol. I am so scared that we may only get 2 eggs again. I am 30 and only known issue is no tubes due to 2 ectopics last yr and dh is completely fine. So this is what i plan to do asap in prep...
Take Fresh royal jelly to improve egg quality.
Lose more weight and take regular exercise again.
Eat lots of healthy foods, as much organic as possible.
Eat a high protein and folic rich diet.
Buy some meditation cds to help aid calm throughout cycle.
We are contemplating doing a short course of accupuncture but this depends on funds as it is very expensive.

Any other tips/ideas to help? xxx


2012 2nd time lucky list!:baby:

Africaqueen- 2nd IVF hoping to start Feb


----------



## loopylew2

Hi AQ it looks like we'll be buddies again as we've decided to find the money somewhere for one more attempt... I hope you are well.... I think the only thing different i will be doing is taking CQ10 supplement which is supposed to improve egg quality. I already take Pregnacare and will continue with that...

lou


----------



## bugs

AQ just wanted to say with regards to acupuncture I did it through my 1st and 2nd cycle but the only therapist I found in Liverpool who specialised in fertility was on the Wirral and don't get me wrong the support she gave me and she was always on hand if I had any questions but I found the drive over and back more stressful. 

I didn't bother for my 3rd cycle and upto now things are hopeful as you know. I think the main thing for you is for the womens to get your meds right to get enough eggies as you've been preggers before you know you and the hubby can make strong embies together so no issues there I think acupuncture is good if you've got messed up cycles as it can regulate them but other than that save the £40 a session and do things you enjoy. 

On this cycle aswell I didn't eat fruit & veg all the time I didn't pass up any nights out just took it easy and I put the ivf into the background. I even went to farmageddon the day before transfer what I'm trying to say is don't let it consume you xxxx


----------



## JDH1982

Hi lovely ladies,

I'm currently waiting on my 2nd IVF cycle which will probably be very close to you AQ, as my hospital like to leave 6 months between EC, so i'll probably start my down regging meds in Feb too.

My 1st IVF was a BFP but sadly ended in m/c at 5 weeks. My blood work levels are still rising slowly so doctor thinks i've still got some tissue left in my lining which is causing slight increase to my HCG levels, so i'm back there next Monday for more blood tests and if it's risen again I will be given treatment to make me pass it :cry: 
Such an awful situation. After bleeding heavily I really thought i'd passed it all, but am hoping that over the next week it detaches naturally so I won't need minor surgery to remove it.

I'm so sorry to find you lovely ladies in here. We all deserve to be mothers and i'm sure that one day soon we all will be. It just has to work...right?
In the meantime though we can support each other over the next few months as we prepare to put ourselves and bodies through it again. I'm just hoping that I can actually carry a baby as with having 3 recurrent miscarriages it makes me wonder otherwise. But I guess until they do some testing i'll never really know.

:hugs: to you all on this emotional rollercoaster :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Lou- Glad you can try again  I also take pregnacare and will continue with them x

Bugs- I think you are right but just want to know 100% that i did everything i poss could as want to try and calm my body as much as poss this next cycle.I am so happy for you and you give such hope to us all x

JDH-Ah im sorry for your loss. I hope you dont need surgery but whatever it takes to get you in tip top condition for your future sticky embie huh? ;-) it is such a sad journey and i pray we all get our BFPS next yr x

AFM- Well we got a letter from the clinic today for a follow up appt which is for Dec 15. Hoping we get some positive answers from the appt and a better plan for next cycle as we need this to work next time please god. Cant take another heartbreaking yr and need 2012 to bring us some much needed joy xxx


----------



## sunshine314

I am still awaiting results on my first IVF but I just wanted to wish you ladies good luck and send lots of prayers, thoughts, and hugs your way. I really believe all of us are meant to be mommies, and I hope 2012 will be an amazing year :)


----------



## africaqueen

GL Sunshine xxx


----------



## wannabmum

Hi huni I 'm currently preparing for my next IVF be my 3rd cycle and I will start stims with my Jan cycle,here is a list of what I'm doing this time round.......

1) Trying to eat healthier alot fruit vedg(spinach, blueberries, kewi fruit etc) also eating one or 2 avocados a week I hate them but meant to boost fertility

2) Trying to lose so more weight as have gained during this whole ttc process I manage to lose then gain again with cycle

3) Taking Zita West Vita Fem, Vita Fem Boost & DHA

4) Acupuncture ( I did have it with IVF 2 wherre i had bfp but then m/c but this time I'm changing to zita west approved one and will not be taking chinese herbs along with it i will only be having it from dec so not as long as last time but due to all other expence need to be sensible)

5) Taking Royal Jelly & Bee pollen in Honey will continue to ec

6) Taking 600mg of CoQ10 on advice of specialist doing the trials of it in Canda as I spoke to him about taking this

7) I have also asked clinic if I can have gesterone for progestorone support this time which they have allowed.

Hope this helps & sending loads of :dust::dust:to you all xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Wannabemum- do you take gesterone as well as progesterone? i am not too up on this sorry! just tend to go along with what clinic says as we are NHS but i want to go loaded with suggestions at our FU appt  Best of luck to you and thanks for tips xxx


----------



## wannabmum

Hi huni, gestorone is progesterone injectio it is often given instead of the likes of crinone gel however they can be used along side each other ad will cause no harm, encase any of you are interested kiwi fruit I eat 2 a day as aparently it has the same effect as baby asprin

The CoQ10 I have been told to take up to BFP and then stop apparently it may help blood flow, protect eggs from free radicals & help give embryos energy to grow

Royal Jelly & bee pollen in honey is meant to improve egg quality and should be taken up to ec

Avocados I hate but eat one to 2 a week because of this 

_Eggplant, Avocados and Pears target the health and function of The womb and cervix of the female - they look just like these organs. Today's research shows that when a woman eats 1 avocado a week, it balances hormones, sheds unwanted birth Weight and prevents cervical cancers. And how profound is this? . it takes exactly 9 months to Grow an avocado from blossom to ripened fruit. There are over 14,000 phytolytic chemical Constituents of nutrition in each one of these foods (modern science has only studied and named about 141 of them).
-
Avocados contain oleic acid, a monounsaturated fat that may help to lower cholesterol. In one study of people with moderately high cholesterol levels, individuals who ate a diet high in avocados showed clear health improvements. After seven days on the diet that included avocados, they had significant decreases in total cholesterol and LDL cholesterol, along with an 11% increase in health promoting HDL cholesterol.

Anything else I can help with ask away 

xxxx
_


----------



## JDH1982

Hi lovely ladies :flower:

I've been having a browse on the internet, as you do! and have noticed something called baby aspirin that people have taken when they have suffered miscarriages in the past.
This isn't something I had ever heard of but have also noticed that you can just buy it over the counter - no prescription needed and wondered what you all thought?
Would you take it without GP or anyone else telling you to? There are women out there who have taken it after reading up and have managed to carry full term. I'm worried that my problem is with carrying a baby due to 3 m/c and would like to do anything to help this, what are your thoughts on this?

:hugs: to you all


----------



## africaqueen

JDH- I would always consult Dr before taking any aspirin therapy to be on safe side.
I just read Wannabeamums post about the advocado's so think il be having one of those and 2 kiwi fruit a day  xxx


----------



## JDH1982

africaqueen said:


> JDH- I would always consult Dr before taking any aspirin therapy to be on safe side.
> I just read Wannabeamums post about the advocado's so think il be having one of those and 2 kiwi fruit a day  xxx

Thanks hun, this is what I was thinking too. Will wait till after my blood tests on Monday to finally find out what's going on with the bit that won't leave :shrug: am hoping my levels are back down so that I don't need any surgery and then I can move on and ask doc about baby aspirin.

I just want to try anything that may work. No one warned me TTC was so emotional, 6 years and nothing to show for it. Others make it look so bloody easy - if only they knew :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## wannabmum

Here is an story of woman who saw benifit for kewi fruit https://www.thatslife.com.au/Article/Real-Life/Real-Life-Stories/Kiwi-fruit-made-me-pregnant xx

:hugs:


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Can I join in this thread? I already know africa from another thread and like her I am hoping for another go inj February (although it will be my third not second attempt). I am convinced that my hormones are everywhere so I am considering taking agnes castus for a bit to see if it helps. I will also be trying the avacardo which I hate (any tips on making it taste a bit better???

I have been doing accupuncture since April and it does improve my cycles but after each IVF cycle I seem to me back at square one.

Hope we all get our BFPs in 2012!


----------



## wannabmum

:flower: huni good luck with your upcoming cycle looks like we may be cyclig about the same time, I'm startig stimms with my jan cycle but will be the end of jan.

As for tips with Avocado I hate it to but cut it up in to samall pieces put in my mouth and wash down with water as if I was taking a tablet its the oly way I can take it xxx:hugs:


cvaeh said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Can I join in this thread? I already know africa from another thread and like her I am hoping for another go inj February (although it will be my third not second attempt). I am convinced that my hormones are everywhere so I am considering taking agnes castus for a bit to see if it helps. I will also be trying the avacardo which I hate (any tips on making it taste a bit better???
> 
> I have been doing accupuncture since April and it does improve my cycles but after each IVF cycle I seem to me back at square one.
> 
> Hope we all get our BFPs in 2012!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Cvaeh! nice to see you looking forward with us. Next time we WILL get that BFP! it is the only thing keeping me going at the moment that there is hope xxx


----------



## pigsy

i have just failed my first IVF cycle - so can i join too? Not sure what i will do differently - maybe eat better but i have to keep the weight down and i like classes. Maybe that was my problem - my body couldn' cope with all the relaxation in the 2WW!


----------



## cvaeh

hi everyone
my follow up appointment came through this morning. we have an appointment on the 22Nd of december with the consultant. i hope he is willing to try something different.

i had my first avacardo tonight. it was horrible so i cut it into pieces and swallowed it with water like was suggested. i'll have the other half tomorrow. i've also ordered some zita west vitamins. x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Piggsy- Welcome to the thread x

Cvaeh- My FU is 15th Dec so hoping we can start our next cycles around the same time in the new year  we will get there! x

Hi to everyone else. How are we all doing? x

I am feeling a lot more optimistic today after seeing pics of my friends newborn twin girls who are a result of her 2nd IVF cycle and they are beautiful! also im off xmas shopping  xxx


----------



## nicijones

Hi ladies!!!

Hoping you will have me on this thread too!!! :blush:

Hi Africa and Cvaeh!!!

We have just had a failed IVF cycle :cry: it was our first try so here's to all of our second/third times lucky!!! I know we can do it!! :happydance:

Our Follow up appointment is on the 12th Dec and i have lots of questions already to ask!!

Africa-i have acupuncture and i love it!!!! i use the lady who does it at the Hewitt Centre and she also has a place on Rodney Street where i see her. She does lots of different fertility treatments and also does an ivf support program. She is lovely!!!

Lots of love ladies

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Sorry you have to join us Nici but welcome and nice to see you are positive again. I pray its 2nd time lucky for us all!

I am going to start a list of us on 1st page so if you want to get on it, just let me know when your hoping to start again or appt dates etc and if its IVF or ICSI and il get it sorted xxx


----------



## Denisia

Hi ladies!!!
Can I join in?
Denisia- 2nd ICSI (last with NHS) hoping to start Feb-March
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Denisia! ours is 2nd and last NHS cycle too so praying we get lucky next time around! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls. How are we all? if u give me the date of your follow up appt or next cycle start date i will update 1st page. Thanks xxx


----------



## KristyHart

Hey hun

Will be my 2nd NHS ICSI starting in Jan. Have our TIA on 12th Dec in preperation. 

Can I join :happydance:

xx


----------



## nicijones

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls. How are we all? if u give me the date of your follow up appt or next cycle start date i will update 1st page. Thanks xxx


Hey hunni,

Our follow up appt is Dec 12th! Hoping to start second cycle in feb!! 

BFP's here we come!!!!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## JDH1982

Don't know my follow up appt date yet, but they like to leave six months in between cycles so that will probs mean DR in Feb some time for EC end of March start of April.

Hope you're all well x


----------



## africaqueen

Kirsty- Welcome  x

Nici- Lovin the PMA and amen to that! x

JDH- wow 6mths between cycles?! i thought 3 mths was a long time. lol. Soon be here x

Hi to everyone else x

Well i am busy sorting flat out with dh and we are discussing starting dr in Jan with EC being around start of March all being well so i think a few of us will be cycling together x


----------



## JDH1982

africaqueen said:


> Kirsty- Welcome  x
> 
> Nici- Lovin the PMA and amen to that! x
> 
> JDH- wow 6mths between cycles?! i thought 3 mths was a long time. lol. Soon be here x
> 
> Hi to everyone else x
> 
> Well i am busy sorting flat out with dh and we are discussing starting dr in Jan with EC being around start of March all being well so i think a few of us will be cycling together x

I know!! Crazy right!! But at least it gives me time to recover physically and mentally. :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Denisia

I am thinking to follow Angel Bumps' Pregnancy/Fertility Protocol!!! The LONGEST list you will ever see


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all can I join! I already know some of you, AQ of course! and kirsty and jdh!
Had 1st icsi in cot and bfn of course. had followup a couple of weeks ago but can't start again til Jan as I'm egg sharing and need to be matched with a new recipient! xxxxx


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hi everyone. I will be (hopefully) moving on to IVF #2 in January. I have my follow up appointment this coming Monday, and will find out then If I have to wait longer than that to try again. 

I have a question for you all...after stopping the meds how long did it take to get full flow of AF? I've been spotting since Tuesday, but just stopped meds yesterday and I'm still only spotting with no cramps or anything. I'm just holding my breath because I think this AF will be pretty painful, but I don't know what to expect. Thanks and good luck all!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Denisia said:


> I am thinking to follow Angel Bumps' Pregnancy/Fertility Protocol!!! The LONGEST list you will ever see

Oooh Denisia, do tell me where I can find that!


----------



## loopylew2

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well..

AQ my FU is 2nd December dont know date yet for next cycle.It will be 2nd private IVF/ICSI.. 

ttcfurrever my Af started before i stopped the meds.. it was definitely more painful than a normal one but only for the first couple of days..

Lou


----------



## JDH1982

Hi all newbies :flower:

ST nice to see you in here - obviously I wish none of us were here, but at least we get to share the next round with people we already know :hugs: and make lots more friends with all these other lovely ladies.

:hugs:


----------



## Denisia

ttcfurrever said:


> Denisia said:
> 
> 
> I am thinking to follow Angel Bumps' Pregnancy/Fertility Protocol!!! The LONGEST list you will ever see
> 
> Oooh Denisia, do tell me where I can find that!Click to expand...

I cannot paste a link until I have 10 posts, but if you copy and paste the following line in Google you should find it:

Angel Bumps' Pregnancy/Fertility Protocol!!!


----------



## Denisia

Hi Everyone.
Ordered vitamins online today, we will take them as soon as they arrive.
I know it looks like a lot (and it certainly cost a lot) but we are not first or last who&#8217;s taken them. I found lots of info on Angel Bumps' posts, and the followers had a BFP, some even naturally.
So our plan:
Me- daily
folic acid 2x400
Selenium	200
Vitamin C	1000
zinc	15
iron 14
vit B complex 1
Pregnacare Conception 1
Royal Jelly 1500
Bee Propolis 500
L-Arginine 500
Alpha Lipoic Acid 100
aspirin	75
Omega 3 Fish Oil 1

DH - daily
folic acid 400
Selenium	200
Vitamin C	1000
zinc	15
Royal Jelly 1500
Bee Propolis 500
L-Arginine 500
Wellman 1
Vitamin E 200


----------



## africaqueen

OMG will you be taking ALL these tabs every day?! i would of thought a lot of that would be in the conception tabs? must cost a fortune! il have to make do with folic acid and my pregnancy vits xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well i ended up ordering some goodies online last nite girls! lol.
I got... Fresh royal jelly capsules, Maca root tablets and also pre conception vits for me an dh  i am going to start taking them next wk and see if we can improve these eggs of mine!  Also, i am increasing my folic acid to 800mg as i have read lots about it and it was found that women who increased from the rda had more twin pregnancies with IVF than ones who didnt. It makes embryos healthier it seems ;-) so im stocking up xxx


----------



## loopylew2

hey AQ, how you doin?? how was your first day back at work?? i've never heard about the increase in folic acid making better eggs.. where was the article?? 

lou


----------



## Denisia

Angel Bumps' Pregnancy/Fertility Protocol!!!
"Folic Acid, at least 400 mg, but you can take up to 5000 mg (only this must be prescribed by a GP). I took 2 Folic Acid x 400mg per day in addition to the following, some of which already contain extra folic acid, as it is a perfectly safe supplement. New studies suggest folate can increase pregnancy rates, prevent miscarriage and can help sperm to have the correct balance of chromosomes. Avoid drinking tea and other drinks that contain tannic acid (tannin) whilst also taking folic acid or aspirin. These may be drinks like your decaf green tea, or normal decaf tea - tannin is still in these drinks. A clue to what drinks contain tannin is if you take a sip and your tongue feels 'fluffy' - the fluffier, the more tannin in your drink...."


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies,

A little update from me: had my bloods done again today and they are now at <4, which although I would have loved them to rise as they should and that the pregnancy was a keeper, at least this nightmare is over now and I can finally mourn and move forward It's taken since the 24th October for my levels to finally come down, so it's been a long old emotional roller coaster.

They have told me that I'll see the consultant some time in Jan for hopefully starting DR in Feb, but this will depend on my blood results to check for any reason for my recurrent miscarriages Also I may have to put it off even longer depending on if they can time it right for the easter school hols, as being a teacher I cannot put additional holidays in, so if not it'll have to be the summer hols

Hugs to you all - here's to better news next year for us all


----------



## africaqueen

Lou- Just goggle it an u will find tons of info on it. It only showed to help embryos replaced during IVF tho not with natural conception. My first day back went well thx. Just need to get back into a routine again x

JDH- Glad your numbers are down at last hun. We will probs start again around same time x

Denisia- Hows u? x

AFM- 1st day back at work done, well 4hrs as im only part time for now. Glad to be back but feels very odd as last time i worked there i had my mum and dad and now everything is so different in my life but work still the same as i left it? xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Good luck ladies,

I know AQ and ST from other threads. I had a positive test following first icsi with 1 embryo but unfortunately miscarried at 6 weeks gestation. We are still so upset but we know its onwards and upwards. This forum and others has given me so much hope and everybody has been amazing and supportive. 

Well we have our follow up appointment on the 07/12/11. We are not sure what we are going to do. We have 4 frosties. We may if nhs will fund start another cycle and continue to try naturally in between. To be honest its quite nice having a break from dr,stims,tww and the anxiousness it creates. We have been trying for just under two years and in all that time i did a prgnancy test once. However start ivf and i became obsessed with pregnancy test. :wacko:

I will take your advice though ladies with all the vitamns. I already take pregnacare conception plus extra folic acid so i will continue with these and the extras that you rec. 

Looking forward to a lot more bfp in 2012:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Night night ladies :hugs:


----------



## Maddie30

ps the icsi was in october 11 xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi maddie!! good to hear from you!

AQ-glad work was ok, I understand what your are saying about it being the saying but should be different because everything else is for you. You are doing so well! x

JDH- glad you nightmare is finally over!x

Hi loopy! sorry I don't know everyone else on here yet-so hello!!!! Anyone got appointments coming up? or is that on front page?

I'm still waiting to hear about a recipient for my eggs, still hoping that next cycle will be in Jan. Anyone else hoping for Jan? xxxxx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi St,

Not going to be starting in Jan as they like two cycles before starting again. We have our follow up appointment on the 7/12 to discuss everything. We have 4 frosties so not sure what to do. Our local pct only offer 1 cycle on nhs. We can afford to do fet but not full cycle so not sure what to do. I wish you all the best with January cycle. 

Ladies where can I get the vitamins from. I think the cq10 is it and royal jelly. I looked at the Holland and barrett website and it was not on there. Any ideas?? 

Thank you
Have a blessed day xxxx


----------



## loopylew2

Hi maddie i can help with the COq10 follow this linkhttp://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_3?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=coq10&sprefix=coq hope it works...

Hi St don't know when we'll be starting again hopefully Jan 

Jd it is very hard this journey isnt it?? Glad your able to move forward now..

Aq thanks for the info...

lou


----------



## Maddie30

Thanks Lou, that's brill. Will have a look x


----------



## africaqueen

ST- We are more likely starting in Feb i think but maybe end of Jan. We arent too sure yet untill FU appt in Dec x

Maddie- Welcome hun. Nice to see you an hope your doing ok. I think that your FET counts as part of your 1st IVF cycle so may as well try that and then u still have 1 fresh cycle left if need be? ;-) x

Well my maca root tabs have just arrived and i also read that they can have a viagra type effect on sex drive so roll on cos they IVF meds have messed me up. haha xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Hahaha AQ, don't blame you!!

Where did you get all your vits from?? That link didn't work st. Thank you anyway. 

I'm def going to enquire if fet is classed as part of 1st cycle. Thank you for advice xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Maddie- I got the maca root, royal jelly and pre conception vits from amazon and cost £28 for the lot plus pre conception vits for dh  iv got 2mths supply of the maca root an royal jelly an 1 mth supply of the pre conception vits xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Ok thank you Aq. We got out pre concept pregnacare from tesco. I will have a look at Amazon. Thank you xxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi maddie! if you have a holland and barrett near you they do sell Q10 as that's where I got mine from! they often have offers on! As AQ I get my pre conception an wellman from amazon as cheaper!x


----------



## Denisia

We ordered our vitamins mostly from holland and barrett, some from amazon, and some from ASDA. I and DH took pregnancy care conception and wellman conception for 3 month before our cycle, but it didn&#8217;t work for us &#8211; BFN. So this time we will try to better prepare. I am not looking forward to having so many vits but have read that it works for some couples.
&#8220;While RDA's are a guideline, they are often very conservative and not always considered optimal, Pregnacare is a good basic but having higher doses of certain vitamins and minerals can be beneficial&#8221;
It is not my research and I&#8217;m not advertising it but I read all 40 pages of Angel Bumps' Pregnancy/Fertility Protocol and have decided to follow it for my next cycle.
AQ- where did you read that you should stop taking royal jelly before stimming?
xxx


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you so much ladies xxxx


----------



## loopylew2

Hi ladies, 
maddie sorry the link didnt work but just go to Amazon and coq10 is on offer at the mo 120 100mg tabs for £10 something or other.. i just ordered mysel 2 more tubs...

Aq go easy on the Maca to start off with i found it made me craptastic!! lol 

Hi ST

ive decided to do DHEA as well 50mg per day as this apparently helps with older eggs...
hope everyone is well today...

lou


----------



## africaqueen

Lou- Thanks for the tip! talk bout passion killer eh? haha x

Denisia- I have read it in a few places as royal jelly has hormones in it and can effect stimms apparantly x

Hi to everyone else. Started taking my maca tabs today and waiting on the delivery of the royal jelly. xxx


----------



## nicijones

Hi luvly ladies!!!!!

How are we all??? i cant believe that it is nearly December!! i havent even started my shopping yet!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeek! 
I have been plodding along and just wanna get to the 12th dec so i can ask all my questions. I am sure the second half of my cycle is a biggy for me as it is naturally fairly short and i think that is why my period started before my test date which means that i could have a problem with implantation! grrrrrrrr.
Any thorts ladies???
I am also still waiting to ovulate after the IVF. I thort my cycle would have gone strate back to normal. has anyone experienced this before??

baby dust and hugs to all

xxxxxxxx


----------



## loopylew2

Thats ok Aq, i really hope it doesnt affect yu like that though....

nicijones my ovualtion went straight back to normal but many ladies dont... 

lou


----------



## schoolteacher

Hello! how is everyone! no news from me, what about anyone else? 
happy saturday to you, i'm still trying to decide what to do with my day!!!xx


----------



## JDH1982

Hello all, hope you're having a nice weekend. Not getting too grumpy with the Xmas shopping!

AFM - I finally have blood tests on Monday morning to find out if I have any condition that could be causing recurrent miscarriages. Finally feel like they're doing something! Not sure when results will be in though as it's just through my doctor that i'm having them done. For the first time ever I am hoping they find a cause that can be fixed with a pill lol, FX'd xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Good to hear about your tests jdh, will look forward to hearing your results. x


----------



## Denisia

My vitamins have arrived and we started to take them, but my AF hasn&#8217;t arrived yet (3 days late) and I am confused. Had pain in my left ovary a few days ago but it now seems to be better. I started bleeding 1 week after ET but it was heavy spotting not full flow. Is it common to have delays after a failed IVF cycle?


----------



## JDH1982

Quick update from me: Got call today from hospital and got a FU app with consultant for tomorrow at 4pm, so at least I don't have to wait till Feb now!! Can hopefully get some answers to some questions and find out exactly when next cycle will be!

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## Denisia

JDH1982 Good Luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## loopylew2

Hope all went well JD, 
Hi ladies.. how is everyone??? you can tell the holiday season is starting soon its so quiet around here..!! lol 
Ive got my FU tomorrow am, hopefully it will put us on the right track for whether to do another or not.... feeling kinda like im not ready to do it all again yet..!! such a huge decision to make...

Lou


----------



## allmygodly

After bleeding heavily I really thought i'd passed it all, but am hoping that over the next week it detaches naturally so I won't need minor surgery to remove it.


----------



## JDH1982

Sorry I've been AWOL, had a lot going on,

well, after bloods were all clear, we had our FU with consultant and he was lovely. He said that the doctor hadn't done no where near the amount of tests that he can do, so my consultant is going to arrange for me to have more tests regarding recurrent miscarriages. He said that now i'd hit 3 then he was going to check everything. Cannot remember all of what he said as some tests had very long names! But he is going to do some more blood tests then use a camera to check my womb and if nothing shows in these he'll check for chromosomal abnormalities in both DH and I. Not sure when this will all be done, I would imagine it's going to take a few months, so next cycle may be on hold, but i'd rather sort out my problems before going ahead with another anyway. (looks like I may start DR for the summer now rather than DR in Feb) He did say there are more medicines that I can take during next IVF cycle to minimise MC again but as with everything there would be no guarantee they would work. But I do feel like I am getting somewhere now, which is good.

I've had a very difficult week this week, 5 of my friends have all called me this week to tell me they are pregnant! I've cried so much, I just can't get my head around the fact that they'll all be due within a week of when I should've been. I'm so sad. I just feel like such a failure :cry: We should have been sharing in their joy but now their joy just reminds me of what I have lost and makes me so angry :growlmad: I just hope I have the strength to show them I am happy for them without showing them my real pain.

My current cycle is also a little messed up but I guess that's to be expected. I obviously bled with the miscarriage, then that stopped. Then a week later had what I presumed to be AF as it was very similar to past ones. So started using ovulation tests from last day of bleeding, which was 16th November, and I've only just got my smiley face yesterday morning, which is weird considering AF is due tomorrow, but like I said, I'm sure it's normal for cycle to be messed up/longer etc. But me and DH had lots of :sex: yesterday and today (which will go on tomorrow too!) so hopefully AF won't show at all this month - ones got to hope right? :thumbup:

:hugs: to you all


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Everyone! loopy-it is quiet on here!
Denisia-AF arrived yet? I too am waiting for AF. I have irregular cycles so never know when it is due, but I seem to be having a long cycle after ivf, currently on cd46! grrrrrr!x
Allmygodly-im sorry I don't know your story but I hope everything is alright!x
JDH-glad you are getting to have more tests even if you have to wait longer now before next cycle. Im so sorry to hear about all those prego friends!!! googness me 5!! thats crazy! You must expect to feel sad sometimes, its perfectly ok to feel that way after all you have been through on this ttc journey. It is so very very unfair how we are all still waiting and struggling on here. xxxxx

AFM-good news yesterday-the clinic rang and have found me another recipient for my eggs! so will be stating again in Jan! Not sure when, and I guess will have to go in soon to sign all the forms again (do you have to sign new forms each time???? I don't know!). Didn't actually get to speak to anyone today as they rang me yesterday and left a voicemail about the recipient. I rang them back, goes to answer machine! left a message, they ring me back and I miss it because at work! and it keeps going like that! Voice mail tennis!!!! annoying!x


----------



## Denisia

No, still waiting. I am on cd40 now and no signs at all. My cycle is a regular 28 days and this delay is unusual for me. I never thought that I will want an AF to arrive so much. I know that I am not pregnant but this waiting is driving me mad.


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, sorry have been absent for a while. 

Hope your all well. Big hugs to you all xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls. Sorry been AWOL.
This time of year and missing my mum so much and yet another xmas with no kids... well its super hard this yr.
Thinking of u all an pray 2012 brings us the joy we desire.

ST- Fab news x

JDH- Glad things are moving again for you in the right direction xxx


----------



## loopylew2

ST thats fab news... not long to go ....:happydance:

AQ this time of year sucks for those of us who have lost someone...:hugs: 

Hi Maddie hope your well..:hugs:

Denisis i hope AF turns up soon... :hugs:

AFM i have a HSG booked for tomorrow afternoon to see if my tube is still open. Hopefully it is and we'll continue trying naturally till March...

lou


----------



## Denisia

Hi everyone.
ST- fab news
AQ - I know it&#8217;s hard. I lost my granny, we were very close. Only time could help but not much. It is not long to your follow up appointment. Good luck. I found some good questions to ask here: https://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/thread.php?threadid=12438
AFM - My AF arrived eventually. FU is next Monday. We really had to push for this appointment as they didn&#8217;t want to see us. We&#8217;ve got some questions but are not sure that they will have any answers and will change anything.


----------



## KristyHart

Hey ladies

How are you all? Good news ST, we may bump into each other at the clinic :thumbup:

I had my TIA today and have been put on the pill until 1st Jan, I will be starting my SP around 5th Jan. Estimated EC on 20th Jan. I am so excited :happydance:

xx


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Hope your all ok. 

Lou good luck for hsg. Fingers crossed tubes will nice and patent.

Denisia thanks for that thread and good luck with your follow up appointment. Mine was a week ago and it went well. Very good idea to write questions down. Were going to possibly attempt icsi number..two in January if my cycles sort themselves out. Keep us posted how appointment goes.

Kristy good news about new cycle. Hoping we all get our bfp next year

Take care. Night night ladies xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls. Had our FU appt today... It didnt go too well really. Cant rem name of cons we seen but 1st name was geoff? lol. Memory is crap lately as im so tired all the time. Anyway, he said that obviously 2 eggs is not the result they wanted but it was a good point that we got a top grade embie from the cycle, on the down side he said that usually in cases of low responders on the next cycle the result is not great either (usually not all cases) as such a poor response would usually point to low egg reserve... so he did a blood test to see AMH level and said that he will see me again on 12th Jan to discuss the next steps. He said if its low but there's still a chance of getting eggs he will probs go for short protocol and increase menopur to maybe 5 amps instead of 3. He said in the odd case that women have had poor response 1st time and much better next but to be prepared that realistically our result probs wont be great. He said if my AMH is as low as he thinks it is then we will have to discuss 'options'. I just pray to god that my reserve is good enough to just bless us with one precious baby, thats all we want in the world. I am scared of result but not a lot i can do is there? just try and stay hopeful that my eggs are good enough to give us our miracle as i know egg donation would be a option but i cant even think about that route at the moment... So we are in limbo again intill 12th Jan and then go from there. He also said that my BMI is a issue and that when i want to start again he would weigh me an not start cycle intill BMI was below 30 but to try and get it to 25... which means i have months of waiting so i told him il get it below 30 and then start as i cant wait any longer as what if i only have a few eggs left and i leave it too late? he also said that extreme grief and stress would of had no effect on the meds but i disagree as stress and grief can give ppl heart attacks etc so why not interfere with hormones? i mean stress can delay af etc so whats to say it cant mess with hormones? I just dont know xxx

Hope everyone is doing ok and has a good action plan for next yr x


----------



## Denisia

AQ &#8211; sorry your appointment didn&#8217;t go well. You are correct about the stress, but at least they are planning on being proactive on your next cycle by increasing the menopur.
AFM - We have our FU on Monday and we have low expectations as well. xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you Denisia and good luck for your FU appt xxx


----------



## Denisia

Hi everyone. We had our FU appointment today. So what can I say&#8230; &#8211; we drove 1.5 hour one way, asked our questions, didn&#8217;t have answers, drove 1.5 hour back home. Fantastic. We wanted an appointment with a consultant, because I wanted to ask why only one of my ovaries reacted to the drugs, perhaps there is more tests that can be done. But we had an appointment with a senior nurse, and had to ask for another FU appointment with a consultant. I guess that is normal on the NHS. The nurse was nice, understanding and felt sorry for us, and said that apart from only one of my ovaries not reacting everything else went well (apart from the end result of the cycle). We were looking for what we can improve on next time, so that is not what we needed to hear. We have always had the feeling that this was a production line to the NHS, they are process driven rather than patient driven. No one has ever really done a route cause analysis on the reasons for our infertility. After the first round of tests our GP said, &#8220;sorry it is unlikely you will have children&#8221;. We needed to go to another GP to push. Even after that no one did any investigation, it seems that once infertility was diagnosed, its off to IVF without any further investigation. 
Rant over. We, rather more politely, said this at on FU today, and I think it was understood, and we will see a consultant next year, alongside our next cycle in Jan or Feb.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Denisia, glad your gonna eventually get to see a consultant but I agree, you should have seen one at the FU not a nurse. How annoying! I will be cycling end of Jan so we may be cycling at similar times. x


----------



## africaqueen

Denisia- I thought we would of seen a nurse at our FU appt but seen a rather cocky consultant instead so dont know whats worse... lol. x

ST- I wont be far behind you hopefully start end of Feb once iv shifted this weight x

Hi to everyone else. Not much to report here. Remaining positive about AMH results and trying to make the best of xmas. Working full time again an still sick of the job so time for a change in 2012 i think xxx


----------



## Fifer77

Hi All, as you can see this is my very first post to BnB - I'd love to join you all if that's ok? I have just completed my first ICSI cycle - beta on Tuesday came back at 15.2. I have to go back on Wenesday for a further test but I know that the result was far too low (12dp2dt) and its now a case of waiting until I start to bleed. We are absolutely devastated - I am struggling to deal with the realisation that it hasn't worked. We were self funded (I have a daughter from a previous relationship, she is now 9) and the financial toll failure brings is making it even harder to deal with. Today I had the upsetting job of going to my wedding venue (getting married in Feb) to tell them there is a possibility that we may have to cancel as we will need the money for our 2nd cycle. Knowing that I am going to have to do it all again (no frosties) is heartbreaking. I felt that the whole cycle was incredibly tough mentally on both of us and I am dreading starting from scratch, especially now as I have the very real knowledge that a second cycle can go down exactly the same path as the first. Apologies for the long post - I'm normally an incredibly optimistic person but these last few days have truely taken their toll on my sanity.


----------



## schoolteacher

hello Fifer and welcome! You will find lots of support on baby n bump! We on this thread are all in the same boat so understand how you feel. It's so very hard isn't it? We had no frosties either :-( I hope you can find a way to not have to cancel your wedding!xxxxx


----------



## Denisia

Fifer - hello and welcome! Sorry you are having hard time. It&#8217;s true, we have been thought it and understanding your feelings. When I had a BFN (early November) I was very depressed and hated to think that we needed to do it again. Now 1.5 month later I feel optimistic again and looking forward for my next cycle. The first was practice, an introducing IVF to my body, and the second IVF will be successful. 
Hope your wedding will be the best and you will have BFP next time.
Have a great Christmas everyone!!!
Christmas is a time of dreams and wishes; so dream and don&#8217;t stop believing. xxx


----------



## Fifer77

Thank you so much for the welcome - whilst its sad that we have to be in this situation it's heartening to know that there are people who genuinely want only good things for you!

I agree with the first IVF being a practice run - it certainly proved my initial notions of how well I would respond wrong! When my AMH level came back at 24.7 I was convinced that I was going to produce a bumper pile of eggs and there was going to be an abundance of blasts to chose from!! Eh no....

Was on the short protocol so on CD2 I started 125 Gonal F and cetrotide daily - after 9 days I still only had tiddlers to show so my Gonal F was increased to 225. This went on for another week 7 days before it was decided I was ready to trigger.

EC produced 9 eggs which we were happy with - until the next day when a call from the hospital told us that 5 were immature and only 2 had fertalised properly. This made a day 2 transfer a must so we put both back in. Were told that one was a 2 cell and the other a 4 but they were both of the highest quality so that settled our nerves.

Wasn't meant to be unfortunately but I won't give up until it happens - I never quit!!

Given that AF hasn't appeared yet and our wedding/honeymoon in Feb/March I can't seen us starting the process again until March time. Whilst it feels like forever away just now I need time to recover physically and emotionally before we jump back into starting our family.

How are you all today - ready for Christmas? I worked today which was actually OK, everyone was in a great mood and being around my colleagues (some of who I am very close too) definately helped lift a wee bit of sadness!


----------



## JDH1982

Just wanted to say Merry Christmas to you all, and I'll see you at some point in the new year.

Here's to 2012 being lucky for us all xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Merry Christmas JDH, Fifer, Denisia, AQ and everyone else on this thread! May 2012 be our year! and over time may it suck less that 2011 wasn't!xx

Fifer-have you had follow-up yet? I hope they can give you some answers (although sadly there isn't always any) as to why you had such poor fertilisation. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Fifer- Welcome and stay strong. IVF rarely works first time so lots of hope for 2nd cycle x

Happy christmas to all you ladies on here and i pray 2012 brings us the miracles we yearn for and next christmas that we either have our babies or are waiting to have them xxx


----------



## Fifer77

Hi ladies, hope you all had a happy Christmas. 

I have to return to have another beta test tomorrow, I guess to confirm that that numbers have fallen to zero. My AF started on Christmas Eve - kind if glad to get it if I'm honest. At least I haven't had to wait for too long for my body to get back to some sort of normality. 

I am hoping that I will get a date for my follow up appointment tomorrow when I go in. I just want to know where we go from here and how our treatment will be adapted to get a better response. 

Back to limbo I guess - just waiting for something to happen again. I really hate this feeling of helplessness, not being able to do anything except wait. I'm just so tired of the whole situation, it really is all consuming isn't it!

So for tonight I am enjoying a (very) large glass of wine and a tin of quality street. It's the dinner of champions! 

I will let you know tomorrow how I get on at my final blood test for this cycle and my date for my follow up appointment.

Fifer x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Fifer, hope you got on ok. GL xxx


----------



## Fifer77

So beta today was "a very definate negative". Even though I knew that was going to be the case hearing it today was still hard, there is always hope until there is no hope.

No date for my FU, I have to call tomorrow to schedule. I had specifically asked to be provided a date when my results were delivered. Was told that they assumed I would have made it with the receptionist (!) when I was leaving but I was hardly in a state to doing that. 

So back to waiting. My AF has stopped now which is good but I've no idea what my cycles are going to be like. In the last 6 months I've ranged from a 26 day cycle to a 42 day cycle. As if there wasn't enough challenges to face!

Thanks again for welcoming me to your thread, having others to share my hopes and frustrations with has helped me immensely. 

Fifer x


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies,

How are you? Welcome fifer. Hope you all had a great Xmas. Looking forward to what 2012 has to offer us all. 

Fifer hope your ok. Good luck with next cycle. I'm waiting to start 2nd cycle too. The ladies on here have been so supportive. 

Happy new year when it comes ladies xx


----------



## africaqueen

Fifer- sorry to hear that but onwards an upwards with the new year x

Maddie- how are u doing? x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Starting to feel really nervous about what the new year will bring tbh as get AMH results on 12th. This year we lost my lovely mum, last yr we lost our 2 babies an my tubes... im dreading what might happen in 2012. I wish all of us a healthy and happy new year an pray we get our babies/bfps by next christmas xxx


----------



## Fifer77

Hi ladies, hope you are all well and looking forward to 2012.

AQ, I am so sorry for all that 2011 has brought - a strong person would have been brought to their knees with all the upset. Long before I joined this site I read all the posts and your story touched my heart, you are someone that I admire greatly and take heart from your words of encouragement. I do believe that good things happen to good people and although the journey is long and painful one day you can look back and know that you walked it with your head and heart in the right place.

Knowing your AMH can only strengthen your treatment, whatever the result your protocol can be matched to maximise the outcome. Don't be nervous, more information means better results!

ATM; got my FU on the 20th jan. Wish it could have been earlier but I'm so busy at work with year end and I really must do some organising for my wedding so perhaps it's for the best it's a few weeks away. Getting married 8 weeks on Saturday and I'm worried. We need money for our next treatment but cancelling would cost more! Feel the weight of the world on my shoulders today, I hate having to make decisions like this, just want to be on don't tell the bride (with my own dress!) and let my DF do all the work!

Love to all,

Fifer x


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you so much for lovely post Fifer. Means a lot to me. I pray 2012 brings us much joy. Good luck for your FU appt on the 20th. I hope we get to start again soon and that this thread has lots of bfps in 2012! come on stork, do your work! lol xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Happy new year ladies! Let's say goodbye to 2011! X


----------



## Denisia

Hi everyone, hope you are all well. 
Africaqueen - good luck for your appointment tomorrow.
Sorry I haven't posted for a while. I am more reader than writer as English my second language.
AFM - We were waiting for an appointment with a consultant but instead received an appointment with a counsellor... So it looks like the consultant doesn't want to see us. Didn't start our next cycle this month (were naive and hoped to see a consultant). We will start next month so transfer approximately around Easter time. xxx


----------



## Fifer77

Hi Ladies - hope you are all well and you have some progress, I am (as I have been for what seems like forever) waiting.....

Denisia - that is annoying about the consultant appoint, or lack of! Given you expressed your had questions about your last cycle it seems only right that you are given a chance to ask the question directly. Do you know if there are going to be changes to your treatment this time around?

AQ - hope all goes well tomorrow, I will have everything crossed and be thinking of you.

Fifer x


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you Fifer xxx

AQ good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Good luck aq! I need luck to, have a scan tomorrow to see where af has got to! X


----------



## Fifer77

Maddie when do you start your next cycle? Is it soon or have you started already?

ST - how long have you been waiting on AF now? It often strikes me as quite ironic this TTC business. I spent many months in my youth cursing AF (nights out, holidays, HOT dates, etc..!) and of course wishing she would stay away when we were ignorant as to our difficulties in getting preggo and now, here we are, willing her to arrive! Mental....!!

Fifer x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

ST- Good luck for your scan tomorrow x

Hi to Fifer, Denisia, Maddie,Lou an the gang x

AFM- I am a nervous wreck over these AMH results tomorrow afternoon. I had to leave work today after 1hr as i was having panic attacks and iv taken the whole day off tomorrow as i can think of nothing else. I am just so scared that my level may be too low to have another cycle of IVF using my own eggs... please pray for me ladies an keep fingers x'd. Cant really take anymore sad news right now xxx


----------



## Denisia

Sorry Schoolteacher, I didn't know about your scan. Hope it helps to understand why you haven't had your AF. How was your scans girls? xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Don't worry Denisia it's impossible to keep up with everyone! 

Well my appointment was positive today! Thankfully no cysts! my lining was 5.5mm and the biggest follie was 9mm so haven't even ovulated yet! They basically said the ovaries are 'quiet' and therefore decided that instead of bringing on AF with drugs, I would start bcp (your meant to start it cd 1, cd83 today!) for 2 weeks and start stimms a week after coming off. I knew I had to have the bcp for 2 weeks when i got AF so that's ok I suppose. Was originally starting on 23rd, now starting stimms on the 2nd feb so a 10 day delay.
Also completly out of the blue, they said as I had such a perfect blasto transferred last time (I think they were quite surprised at my BFN), they want to give me steroids this cycle! Eeek!!!!!!!! I have agreed as it's worth a try, and I had actually been reading about steroids and their role in reducing NK cell activity. 
Also....My clinic are quite strict on number of embies transferred, and I think most places only transfer one blasto. They said they 'might' agree to transferring 2 blasts!!! wow! xxxxxxxxxx

AQ-How did it go, good I really hope! I hope that you can feel a bit calmer than you have been the last few days. xxx

Hello Fifer, Maddie and everyone else! how are we all? friday tommorrow! x


----------



## Denisia

SC - Great news, sounds very positive. I wish you all the best and good luck for your cycle. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

ST- Great news about your appt and i hope all goes well from now on x

Hello girls. Well result was bad. My AMH was only 2.05 :((((( VERY poor for a woman of 40 let alone 30 :(( Consultant said that he would say donor eggs is the way to go as we would be very lucky to get even 1 egg if we tried again. Me an dh said that even 1 egg gives us a tiny chance and we want to try it so we start a short protocol start of March's cycle with max amps of menopur which is 5amps to just try and give us a chance. Cons said that we need to be realistic tho and be prepared to get no eggs at all. Dh and i were in tears all afternoon. We are just heartbroken and cant believe it as im only 30... my mum started menopause at 34 so they think it could be in the genes but nobody knows for sure. He said when i start showing signs of menopause i will need to take HRT as so many things are affected by early menopause. I honestly cant believe it. Such a lot to take in. We are going to give it a shot and if we get no eggs then we have a lot to consider but if im honest i cant imagine having donor eggs and i know it works for so many women but i would always feel sad that i have not got a part of me and my mum there... i am just gutted and dh is very down. We have had too much sadness already and now this. To of lost our 2 babies and my tubes was bad enough but now this??!! Sorry for down post ladies. Im just devastated xx


----------



## Denisia

Sorry about the results. I think you are making the correct decision to try again with your eggs. With max menopur and your previously good fertilisation rate last time you have a shot, like you said. Don't stop believing. xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Fifer77 said:


> Maddie when do you start your next cycle? Is it soon or have you started already?
> 
> ST - how long have you been waiting on AF now? It often strikes me as quite ironic this TTC business. I spent many months in my youth cursing AF (nights out, holidays, HOT dates, etc..!) and of course wishing she would stay away when we were ignorant as to our difficulties in getting preggo and now, here we are, willing her to arrive! Mental....!!
> 
> Fifer x

I think it's 84 days today! Crazy! X


----------



## schoolteacher

Well said denisia!

:hugs: for AQ! Thinking about you. X x


----------



## Fifer77

AQ, I'm so sorry for your news. I would do the same as you and your DH are planning, give it another shot before thinking about donor. Throw every drug you can at it and see what happens. Try not to worry about the future, you have a plan for the here and now so until you know otherwise, believe this will work. I believe it

ST, Maddie, Denisia, hello! I am so glad it's the weekend! Only 6 weeks to my wedding now and I'm starting to get nervous! Have my first dress fitting tomorrow,praying it fits!

Fifer x


----------



## schoolteacher

Yay Fifer I love weddings!x


----------



## Denisia

Thank God its the weekend! There weeks in January seem very long. 
Fifer - Don't worry now about your wedding yet, plenty of time for that later! :) xxx


----------



## Denisia

Thank God its the weekend! There weeks in January seem very long. 
Fifer - Don't worry now about your wedding yet, plenty of time for that later! :) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for support ladies.

I have been feeling very low but back on diet tomorrow an getting as healthy as i can for another shot at becoming a mummy! we will not give up on our dream after coming so far xxx


----------



## KittyCat82

Hello ladies-is anyone still using this thread? Can I join? I'm down regging for 2nd ivf at the mo. We have unexplained infertility abs out last round was very up and down but we did have 100% fertilisation (only 3 eggs retrieved due to slightly bad response and no access to left ovary as bowel in the way) and 2 transferred on day 2 but bfn. Was very sad, that was in sep 2011, but trying to regain some pma for this round now! Hope everyone getting on ok! Kc x


----------



## africaqueen

Kitty- Welcome! yes we still post here just been slow lately.
We had a fail after only getting 2 eggs and 1 embie to transfer last Oct. We were heartbroken, I have no tubes and very low ovarian reserve. Have you had your amh level tested? Good luck with this cycle!
we start again with the short protocol(sometimes better for poor responders as straight to stimming and whole thing done within 2wks) end of feb's cycle so cant wait.
PMA all the way for us all xxx


----------



## KristyHart

Hey ladies

I am currently PUPO at moment with my 2nd IVF cycle.

Good luck to you all. Its such a waiting game xx


----------



## africaqueen

Best of luck Kirsty! how many eggs/embies did you get this time around? F'x'd for u! xxx


----------



## KristyHart

Thanks hun

Just 2 again and just 1 made it to transfer. This time I got a top grade embie though which is good news.


----------



## africaqueen

Fab news Kirsty! we only got 2 eggs an 1 perfect embie last time and all it takes is that lil miracle to stick an thats our longed for baby so lots of pma! when is OTD? xxx


----------



## KristyHart

OTD is 6th Feb, but I am going to do a HPT on 5th as hubby will be home. I am sure 1 day wont hurt

Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Wishing you lots of luck and cant wait to hear your happy news. PMA  xxx


----------



## KittyCat82

How's everyone getting on? A week in down regging-v sore boobs! Don't remember this from last time! X


----------



## africaqueen

Kirsty- Oooh only 2 days till OTD now! really keeping everything x'd for u x

Kitty- My boobs hurt on the progesterone 'bullets' but not with dr. I guess it can alter each time x

Hi to everyone else. I am just counting the days to get meds delivered now! cant wait to see what iv got! how sad eh? I will also be injecting myself this time around as my friend did them last time. Will let dh have a go as he wants to be more involved this time around but he is so sqeamish id be surprised if he manages to push the needle in! haha xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Kirsty- Just popping on to wish u lots of luck for testing tomorrow! you are in my prayers tonight. Let us know asap xxxx


----------



## KristyHart

Thank you so much.

Yesterday I had a very small amount of light pink when I wiped after a wee. Then nothing more since. I am praying this was IB :dohh:

I shall report in the morning with my result

Xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh Kirsty im so hopeful for you! Have you tested yet?? xxx


----------



## KristyHart

I tested BFN this morning. I just have NO idea why this round failed again :cry::cry:


----------



## Denisia

Kristy - your OTD is 6th Feb, there is still a chance of a BFP. Don't give up xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Kirsty- I am so sorry hun. There is still a little hope for a change in the result tomorrow. I know not likely but still a small chance. There is always hope. Has to be hope or we have nothing. Hang in there. I know how terrible this journey in and i pray the result changes for you xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Goodluck Kristy!

How is everyone else? what stages are we at? I'm on day 3 of stimms today, next scan on tues. xx


----------



## KristyHart

BFN again :cry:


----------



## africaqueen

Oh Kirsty i am so sorry hun :( words fail me as to why us women who would make such wonderful mothers and have so much love to give have to suffer so much.
I pray your next cycle works for you. What was your AMH level and was it short or long protocol?? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

How are u coping Kirsty? 

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I got my zita west relaxation cd today and meds come tomorrow! yaaay xxx


----------



## Arimas

Hi Ladies,

I got the call today and it was :bfn: I am not sure when we will try again but most likely around April/May. When i spoke to the RE today I asked her what could be the reason and how we could do something different. They may use different meds since she thinks the embryos just stopped growing. 

Good luck to all and will see ya'll around :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Ah Arimas i am so sorry :( this thread needs some good news badly doesnt it?
I pray we all get our BFPS this year xxx


----------



## Denisia

Kirsty, Arimas - I am so sorry. It is so unfair. But we need to hope and believe that it will be day when our dream will come true. One of my favourite songs is "The Climb":
"The struggles I'm facing
The chances I'm taking
Sometimes might knock me down
But no, I'm not breaking". I really hope that next cycle will work for you.
AQ - I am glad you will start so soon and you are feeling positive. Good luck.
Schoolteacher - well done for stims. I wish you very good luck and please bring a BFP to our thread.
Fifer &#8211; How&#8217;s the preparation going? Not a long time until the wedding.

AFM - I will start a long protocol at the end of this month, and am now waiting for the medicine to arrive. I am not feeling as positive as I was the last time. I feel that I didn&#8217;t have enough support from my clinic. It will be my last NHS treatment. We are trying to save some money for a private 3rd cycle, but with the Christmas bills it is hard. Hope you all have a good week. Xxx


----------



## KristyHart

Arimas said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I got the call today and it was :bfn: I am not sure when we will try again but most likely around April/May. When i spoke to the RE today I asked her what could be the reason and how we could do something different. They may use different meds since she thinks the embryos just stopped growing.
> 
> Good luck to all and will see ya'll around :hugs:

Im sorry Arimas, it sucks doesn't it :hugs: I have my follow up on 1st March. Didn't want it just yet, need to get my sensible head on to ask the right questions.



africaqueen said:


> How are u coping Kirsty?
> 
> Hi to everyone else x
> 
> AFM- I got my zita west relaxation cd today and meds come tomorrow! yaaay xxx

I am ok, up and down like a yoyo. Gonna take this opportunity to lose another half stone to get me under the 10st mark once and for all. My acupuncturist is calling me tomorrow to go over a plan. I have one more try on NHS, should that not work, I shall be going to Zita West with my file for a consultation. I have great faith in that lady

Good luck and I will pop by to see how you are getting on 

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hang in there Kirsty. So hard i know. What was your amh level? we got 2 eggs last time and my amh is 2.5 so extremely low and doc thinks we will get 2 eggs again if we are lucky... only takes one sticky embie tho and our time will come xxx


----------



## sekky

African queen, am impressed with your weight loss achievement, how did you do it pls? i hope u dont mind sharing:shrug:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Sekky- I did it by following slimming worlds diet and cutting out alcohol except for occasions ;-) its been hard going with the stress of ttc though. Are you starting IVF soon? I notice your from Nigeria? my dh is from Lagos  xxx


----------



## KittyCat82

How is everyone getting on? x


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya Kitty 
Well im just waiting for AF end of this mth to get started on short protocol and meds all ready. Posted pics in my journal in LTTTC.
How are things with you? xxx


----------



## Arimas

I have had the worst headaches since my bfn, i think i am having withdrawl from all the meds. Is there anything to help?? 

I just want to feel normal for a while before round 2 starts. 

Hope everyone is doing well,
Africaqueen- 16 days thats so exciting! 
KittyCat82- i have to read your journal to get caught up. 
Sekky-how are you doing? 
KristyHart- how are you doing? Did you do acupuncture before also? Hope your appointment goes well


----------



## sekky

At African queen and Arimas am fine. Kinda lost my way to this thread. Yeah will be starting IVF anytime from mid April.


----------



## Arimas

Sekky-April isnt too far away, i think i will start around April/May. I will make an appointment to see my RE and decide when to start the BCP. 

Have a great Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.
Hope everyone had a fab valentines day and all getting ready to start cycles again etc. I am getting really excited now an still have a very good gut feeling about this next cycle xxx


----------



## Denisia

Hi everyone. Hope you had a great Valentine's day. 
Schoolteacher &#8211; how are you? If I remember correctly it&#8217;s your transfer very soon. Best luck xxx
AFM &#8211; We had a FA appointment in November with a nurse who couldn&#8217;t say what went wrong, so we asked her for an appointment with our consultant. We waited a couple of months for the appointment, gave up then called the clinic on my first day and booked drugs for our 2-nd cycle. I should start injections on 24th February. The day after we called we received an appointment with a consultant (not the one named on our records). Yesterday we went to the clinic and eventually got them to investigate DH sperm and I will see a gynaecologist (one ovary did not react to the drugs on our 1st cycle). Wow, after 2.5 years of asking and hoping that somebody will actually investigate our problems things are starting to move. We got a male factor so I was never examined. We are not going to start our 2-nd cycle this month. The drugs were already ordered but we had to cancel delivery yesterday. The positive is we will actually meet our consultant for the first time.


----------



## africaqueen

Well its good news they are investigating further and will make it better for when you have your next cycle. Good luck xxx


----------



## pinkfee

Hi ladies can I join you? 

I'll need a while to catch up on all your posts and find out where you all are but thought i'd introduce myself in the meantime. 

I'm 32 DH is 36 and we've been ttc for about 2 1/2years. We got pregnant from our 1st IVF cycle in Dec and I miscarried last week at 11 weeks, was told at 9 weeks that baby had no heartbeat and had not grown :cry: 

I'm not sure when i'm going to be doing my next round of IVF, so i'm waiting for the clinic to send me my next appointment letter which will probably be for sometime in April. 

I'm going to take a bit of a break from ttc as its been anxious times since Nov while doing the IVF. So even though i'm devestated about the MC i'm looking forward to not having to try and i feel that by April i will be in a better place to start trying again.


----------



## babydrms

Hi :wave:, been reading over the whole thread and I can't thank you all enough because thanks to you all I have completed a very comprehensive list of questions for my follow-up which is Tuesday the 21st. I actually have a beta on Monday but all the hpt's are negative and I just "know" the bean didn't stick. 

I wanted to add, Africqueen, I am 31 and also have a low reserve - an AMH of 1.2 and FSH of 12...I was stimmed with 300 of Gonal F and 150 IU of Menopur and ended up with 26 follies, 16 eggs, 15 which were mature (and ICSI), 11 embryos and eventually 4 blasts. (eventually did SET on Feb 10th, and 3 for vitrification). So I am really glad you are going to try and do another cycle because I think if stimmed properly, you too can get some eggies. It may be worth mentioning that people with low-reserve are prone to be genetic carriers of fragile-x syndrome and we were delayed in our first cycle because they did genetic testing. May be worth asking about...


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks denesia! Yes I will be having transfer either tommorrow of Wednesday! 
Good luck to you and everyone else waiting to start again! X


----------



## babydrms

schoolteacher said:


> Thanks denesia! Yes I will be having transfer either tommorrow of Wednesday!
> Good luck to you and everyone else waiting to start again! X

Good luck with transfer!! Hopefully you get nice day 5 blasts - are you going to put back 2?


----------



## schoolteacher

I would like two, but not sure if the clinic will let me......fx!x


----------



## Denisia

Hello all, hope you had a nice weekend.
Pinkfee - hello and welcome. We are all in the same boat on this thread :cry: and understand how you feel. :hugs:
ST - good luck for ET :thumbup:
AQ - good luck for the injections, the first one is hard, but after thay will be easier :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Pinkfee and i am so sorry for your loss. It is so sad to lose a baby. I pray your next cycle brings your sticky baby and i think your right to have a break x

Welcome to babydrms too! WOW that is a amazing amount of eggs with a low AMH! I pray with the 6 amps il be on that we get a decent amount this time around too. That really gives me hope! thank you and good luck for your follow up appt x

ST- Posted in other thread but so happy for you! i wonder if they will allow 2 blasts? i know a lot wont unless over 35 but i think it should be allowed x

Hi to Denisia and all the gang x

AFM- I have to wait till cd1 to call clinic an then get booked in for baseline scan cd2 0r 3, OH the joys with having a internal scan whilst bleeding mega heavy! lol. Then i start stimms around cd3-4 with 6 amps of fostimon an they will tell me when to introduce the cetrotide. I have 2nd scan cd5 and then last scan cd9-10 with a view to be booked in for EC. Going to be sooo fast compared to last cycle! made up an cant wait to get going xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey AQ! I signed in some paper work about wanting two and they said they might, as second cycle and as I have twice been an egg sharer! Will shall see, depend how many get to blast as if we have any to freeze, I would want to freeze at least 2 iykwim?

Yay to you for starting! X


----------



## babydrms

st - did you transfer today?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi babydrms, transfer is tommorow at 2.30pm! My ER seems ages ago now!
-So sorry to hear your bfn news. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkfee

Thanks for the welcome ladies. 

Good luck ST on the transfer and however many eggs they put back I hope they are really sticky and growing beans! :dust: 

AQ - hope your AF arrive soon so you can get started!


----------



## Denisia

Good luck ST!!! The 2ww wait was hell for me. I know its easy to say but do you best to take your mind of it. Are you having any time off work? xxx


----------



## Sls1655

Hi- I am also on my 2nd ivf. First one we got 10 eggs but after pgd had nothing to transfer. Was awful. I took dhea this month, wheat grass, and prenatals. This is super hard...I am about 2 days away from triggering and just hoping we get enough eggs to make a good decision about transfer and that a least one of them is healthy and gets put back in! These decisions we have to think about are so hard!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Baby- I am sorry about the BFN. I wish u lots of luck with next cycle x

ST- Good luck for tomorrow! u will soon be pupo x

Sls- good luck for triggering and EC. Hope this cycle works for you x

Hi to pinkfee, Denisia and all the gang x

AFM- I keep getting cramps so wondering if af is going to come early... i hope not as my dad has his gall bladder out tomorrow an i have taken 5 days off work to care for him xxx


----------



## babydrms

Good luck tomorrow Schoolteacher. Think happy, calm thoughts.


----------



## schoolteacher

Best of luck sis! X


----------



## babydrms

Sls1655 said:


> Hi- I am also on my 2nd ivf. First one we got 10 eggs but after pgd had nothing to transfer. Was awful. I took dhea this month, wheat grass, and prenatals. This is super hard...I am about 2 days away from triggering and just hoping we get enough eggs to make a good decision about transfer and that a least one of them is healthy and gets put back in! These decisions we have to think about are so hard!!!

How come you are doing PGD?


----------



## Sls1655

We did pgd because we had a blighted ovum last summer and continuous failed iui's. Didn't love the idea but after finding only 1 healthy of 4 tested I feel like in a way it saved us some heartache. Now I just don't know if we should expect this with the next cycle and do it again or put more back in to try to up our odds....my brain gets from thinking and worrying about it :)


----------



## babydrms

Sls1655 said:


> We did pgd because we had a blighted ovum last summer and continuous failed iui's. Didn't love the idea but after finding only 1 healthy of 4 tested I feel like in a way it saved us some heartache. Now I just don't know if we should expect this with the next cycle and do it again or put more back in to try to up our odds....my brain gets from thinking and worrying about it :)

Gotcha.


----------



## Sls1655

Btw- your in Chicago? I grew up there! Lived there before we moved out here...I missit sow much every time we go back :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Sis-when is ER? X

Babydrms-is everything changing for your next cycle? X

AFM-am now pupo with twins! They let me have 2 at day 5 as they weren't quite fully blastocysts! I'm happy though, you can see they almost are!


----------



## KittyCat82

Congrats school teacher x


----------



## pinkfee

Yay ST congrats :happydance::happydance: 

sorry if i'm being thick but what does pgd stand for?


----------



## Sls1655

Pgd is a test they do on the embryos to make sure they're normal, viable....it's a tough decision. I find out this am when retrieval is. Thank God they have sites like this or I would go nuts not having a ton of people to chat with about this craziness....:)


----------



## africaqueen

Just popping in to say CONGRATS to ST for being pupo with twins! when is OTD? xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hiya AQ! Otd is the 2nd march!x


----------



## Denisia

Congrats to ST!!!


----------



## Maddie30

Oooougghh St that will go so quick..Congratulations xxxx

Afm I start stimming on Sunday. Yeahhhh xx

Quick question ladies. When did you start taking aspirin??


----------



## babydrms

schoolteacher said:


> Sis-when is ER? X
> 
> Babydrms-is everything changing for your next cycle? X
> 
> AFM-am now pupo with twins! They let me have 2 at day 5 as they weren't quite fully blastocysts! I'm happy though, you can see they almost are!


Yayee for pupo with twins!! 

We are only going to change some med doses and she thinks she is going to put me under for transfer becuase it was so horrible. 




Maddie30 said:


> Oooougghh St that will go so quick..Congratulations xxxx
> 
> Afm I start stimming on Sunday. Yeahhhh xx
> 
> Quick question ladies. When did you start taking aspirin??

I always take Aspirin but I also have a clotting disorder...


----------



## Sls1655

Hi- I think someone asked when er was...it's in about 36 hours. Here we go....!! Trying not to think about it :)

Babydrms...were you the one who posted that transfer was awful? Can you tell me what happened? I only ask because I had a rough time with my iui's...so painful as my uterus is flipped and it was hard for them to get there. I never made it to transfer last month (devastated) but was told transfer was different then iui's. 

These forums are so nice to have as support. Now if only someone could make my pgd- transfer type decisions for me....they need a forum just to take polls from people going through this. I'm losing my mind going through the pros and cons and honestly just want so badly to make it transfer and pray there's at least one healthy embryo.....ugh :)


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you babydrms. Good luck for your next cycle xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Best of luck Sls! Are you trying to decide whether to have PGD or not this time? Or you are having it? xx

Babydrms-best of luck too! What's happening now? x


----------



## Sls1655

Pgd....I'm on the fence. It's so pricey but I feel like last time my 2 perfect blasts would have been put in had I not done the test and found out they were abnormal. Maybe if I have a lot of eggs.... This will be hard :( I hope everyone's stims go well and all our getting congrats soon ;)


----------



## africaqueen

ST- Oooh not long then! x

Sls- I also have a retroverted womb and i was terrified of transfer after a very painful hsg yrs ago but i honestly didnt feel a single thing! amazing. You will be fine. GL x

Hiya maddie an babydrs and gang! has anyone heard from Lou?? x

AFM-Been looking after my dad and doing his housework as well as our own an walking dog, getting messages and cooking a lot, plus AF due tomorrow so very tired. lol. Hope AF shows tomorrow so i can call clinic an get booked in for scan mon or tue to get it over with! YUCK. lol xxx


----------



## babydrms

Sls1655 said:


> Hi- I think someone asked when er was...it's in about 36 hours. Here we go....!! Trying not to think about it :)
> 
> Babydrms...were you the one who posted that transfer was awful? Can you tell me what happened? I only ask because I had a rough time with my iui's...so painful as my uterus is flipped and it was hard for them to get there. I never made it to transfer last month (devastated) but was told transfer was different then iui's.
> 
> These forums are so nice to have as support. Now if only someone could make my pgd- transfer type decisions for me....they need a forum just to take polls from people going through this. I'm losing my mind going through the pros and cons and honestly just want so badly to make it transfer and pray there's at least one healthy embryo.....ugh :)


I was but my uterus isn't just tilted, my cervix and lower uterine segment make an S shaped curve they have to navigate and it is very painful and it really got my uterus angry and crampy. So I will go to sleep so hopefully they can avoid all the drama and perhaps - if we are lucky - the bean will stick. 




Sls1655 said:


> Pgd....I'm on the fence. It's so pricey but I feel like last time my 2 perfect blasts would have been put in had I not done the test and found out they were abnormal. Maybe if I have a lot of eggs.... This will be hard :( I hope everyone's stims go well and all our getting congrats soon ;)

I guess I would be on the fense too. Did they find things that would form and "imperfect baby" or just chromosomally abnormal - aren't only 20% normal...and most abnormal don't implant?


----------



## Sls1655

I honestly don't know the stats...wish I did :) I just k is that I had 10 eggs, 7 fertilized, and only 4 made it to blast. Of the 4 only 1 tested normal. So now I'm trying to make a decision based on those stats. I guess I'll see how many I get :)

I'm wondering if I should ask about transfer...only cuz I too have a backwards uterus nd a 'kink' on the way there and my iui's were horribly crampy and painful .'they said transfer is different but I'm not sure how it could be THAT different! I'm so glad you said something...!!


----------



## babydrms

Sls1655 said:


> I honestly don't know the stats...wish I did :) I just k is that I had 10 eggs, 7 fertilized, and only 4 made it to blast. Of the 4 only 1 tested normal. So now I'm trying to make a decision based on those stats. I guess I'll see how many I get :)
> 
> I'm wondering if I should ask about transfer...only cuz I too have a backwards uterus nd a 'kink' on the way there and my iui's were horribly crampy and painful .'they said transfer is different but I'm not sure how it could be THAT different! I'm so glad you said something...!!


Why didn't you impant the one which was normal?


----------



## Sls1655

We didn't find out until late on day 6 so by that time we had to freeze it. If we had known sooner we would have put it back in for sure...if we have to do a FET I would like to have at least one more to work with in case that one doesn't survive the thaw. 

Really hoping things go better this time.....:)


----------



## babydrms

How come you had to freeze it...I don't understand why you can do a FET but couldn't do it then...?


----------



## Sls1655

Because we don't have time- we wold have had to do a day 7 transfer and they said that was too late so we had to freeze it. We were pretty bummed about it- it was good to find out one was normal at least but then we found out too late to put it back in.


----------



## babydrms

Hmmm...I just can't wrap my head around it all. You couldn't freeze it for a day and then put it in? So it was still day 6? Or you decided not to?


----------



## Sls1655

It was late day 6...and we didn't have time to transfer. They said we'd pe pushing it if we waited overnight to try for a day 7 transfer- so we immediately froze it. This was the one embryo that had come back 'inconclusive' so we asked them to test it again. That's why it was so late when we got the results...which is why we were jammed we hadn't found out sooner because we would have put the little guy back right away. Make sense? Really hoping things are more black and white this time. I don't want any surprises (ha! I know that's probably not in my control)


----------



## babydrms

I kind of get it now...Maybe in my case the ignorance is bliss?

On the other hand, if we did it the first time - I don't know if I could go ahead without doing it again. Sorry, but I think I am going to be no help. :(


----------



## Sls1655

I want ignorance to be bliss...but after last cycle it's hard to forget that 1 out of 4 was normal. Ugh. I will just see how many we have on day 3 and hope somehow the decision is a little more clear. I honestly want to take a poll. How sad....:)


----------



## Sls1655

Ok so now I have 2 good embryos and one ok and on iffy. Considering 3 or 4... I'm a mess. The Valium helps!


----------



## schoolteacher

What's the limit on what they will transfer sls? I say go for as many as they will let you!!!! xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

2 good embies is fab news  GL for transfer x

ST- How are u feeling?? x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Witch is in town at last so calling clinic in the morning to get booked in for baseline scan cd 2/3 which will be yuck! lol xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Yay for witch AQ!


----------



## Maddie30

Woop.woop.Aq xxx onwards and upwards now xxx


----------



## babydrms

Sls1655 said:


> Ok so now I have 2 good embryos and one ok and on iffy. Considering 3 or 4... I'm a mess. The Valium helps!


Good as in gentically normal? Your going to put back 4? Wow. Valium is nice, isn't it?




africaqueen said:


> 2 good embies is fab news  GL for transfer x
> 
> ST- How are u feeling?? x
> 
> Hi to everyone else x
> 
> AFM- Witch is in town at last so calling clinic in the morning to get booked in for baseline scan cd 2/3 which will be yuck! lol xxx

Yaye to getting started again. What is your next step?

I'm stimming again. Things are slightly ahead of last time. Otherwise just waiting :coffee: I feel like it is all we do these days!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
Called clinic this morning and i have baseline scan in the morning and nurse said if all is ok i can start stimming tomorrow night! yaaay but dreading scan cos af is very heavy an its not going to be pleasant as in agony :( xxx


----------



## babydrms

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> Called clinic this morning and i have baseline scan in the morning and nurse said if all is ok i can start stimming tomorrow night! yaaay but dreading scan cos af is very heavy an its not going to be pleasant as in agony :( xxx

I was having a terrible AF last week after my failed cycle and had my CD 3 scan and honostly it was not as bad as some of the scans when my ovaries were huge at the end of my last cycle.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Babydrs- Hope that applies to me too as feel very tender as it is xxx


----------



## Sls1655

Hi guys- ok so yesterday was a day 3 transfer. We thought we'd have 4 good embryos (2 perfect, 2 good, 1 not so good) but we actually only had 3 good ones by yesterday. So we put 3 in....and I'm a little nervous because last month only one out of four tested normal after the pgd. What are the odds that one of those 3 is healthy AND will stick? I guess it's out of my hands.

Aq- when do you start your cycle?

School teacher- how are you feeling?

Babydrms- how are the stims going?


----------



## africaqueen

Congrats on being pupo with triplets SIs! hope at least one is a sticky for you ;-) pma. We start our next cycle tomorrow if all is well with the baseline scan in the morning xxx


----------



## babydrms

Sls1655 said:


> Hi guys- ok so yesterday was a day 3 transfer. We thought we'd have 4 good embryos (2 perfect, 2 good, 1 not so good) but we actually only had 3 good ones by yesterday. So we put 3 in....and I'm a little nervous because last month only one out of four tested normal after the pgd. What are the odds that one of those 3 is healthy AND will stick? I guess it's out of my hands.
> 
> Aq- when do you start your cycle?
> 
> School teacher- how are you feeling?
> 
> Babydrms- how are the stims going?

Yayee, PUPO!

Stims are going ok. My adbomen where I am injected is just not holding up. It honostly hurts every time I have to inject. I'm also spotting still from my period last week. This time is just being all around more difficult.


----------



## Sls1655

I'm unfortunately skeptical which I wish I wasn't - the pgd from last time has just crushed me. I can only hope that at least one of the three use healthy and that it might stick. Ugh.

Aq- good luck with your scan- keep us posted.

Babydrms- I know what you mean about the shots. They were harder this time for me too. My retrieval was harder too, I mean, well deserve lots of healthy babies after all this. 

Btw- am I the only bonehead who doesn't know specifically what pupo stands for? :)


----------



## pinkfee

Yay SIs well done on the transfer:happydance:

Don't worry I had to previously ask this on another thread so your not the only one PUPO stands for Pregnant until Proven Otherwise and all you can do is embrace that. 

I really hope that out of those embies at least 1 is super healthy and sticky! 

AQ - good luck with your next cycle. 

Babydrms - sorry the injections are hurting so much... what us women have to go through eh? :hugs:

AFM - sorry i've been a bit awol been having up and down days and there have been a few down days recently where i've been feeling overwhelmed about having to go through it all again... what is also not helping is that I haven't received any notification yet of our next appt. I'm going to call the clinic tomorrow as I forgot all my stuff today and see if i can hurry things along a bit. 

feeling happier today though and the sun is shining which I think is making all the difference.


----------



## africaqueen

Pink- Yeah i would call them and push them along a little ;-) GL x

SIs- PMA all the way ;-) without hope we have nothing x

ST- Good luck for tomorrows testing! x

Hi to Denisia, Lou and all the gang x

AFM- Went for baseline scan this morning which was cringy as af is so heavy but nurse showed me on the scan the start of 5 follies on left and 3 on right! so thats a good sign as didnt have them last cycle  no cysts and womb all healthy so good to go! Start stimming tonight and have 2nd scan on monday to see how im doing and then probs start cetrotide alongside the fostimon! woop woop. Just crapping myself over doing my own jabs so doing 1st one at 6ish to get it done an dusted xxx


----------



## Denisia

:hi: 
Well done Africa!!! :dance: Good luck for your injections.
Schoolteacher - How are you? Best of luck for testing tomorrow.:flower: 
AFM - no news, still wating for an appointment. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Denisia- Hope appt comes through soon x

Well i did my 1st jab and it was a piece of cake! didnt feel a thing  the mixing was a nightmare tho. My hand was so shaky that dh had to take over an then pass me the injection when it was done as i had worked myself up. My friend made it look so easy last cycle when she mixed them for me! mind you, 6 amps is double the dose too so takes a bit of mixing! lol. Glad 1st one out the way xxx


----------



## Sls1655

Aq- congrats on getting the first shot down! I am no good with needles- my dh mixes them and gives them to me. We went get very far if it's was up to me to do the shots- I had a spinal tap when I was younger and have issues with needles ever since.

Schoolteacher- any news?

I am trying so hard to stay positive. In theory ivf seems like its almost a sure thing...and i put in 3 decent embies yet still wonder how on earth that a- at least one will be healthy ( that pgd messed me up) and b- the healthy embryo ( or embryos if we were lucky) would stick. People that go through this should get govt paid vacations for the stress of it all. Just to ensure mentally healthy citizens. I think I'll write a letter.....:)


----------



## schoolteacher

Lol Sls your holiday cement made me laugh! So true, I could do with a holiday!
It must be so hard for you after having pgd last time. Let's pray that one of your 3 is the healthy one! And it will stick! X

AQ - glad jab went well, well done you! X

I'm testing tommorow! X


----------



## africaqueen

:dust::dust::dust: For tomorrow ST! x

SIs- Good idea about the govt holidays! ha x

xxx


----------



## Sls1655

Btw- I'm giving the blog thing a go ( so not me but maybe I can reach out and find more people look for others going through it. And maybe need to laugh. Or something :)

Chicagoinhollywood.blogspot.com

Seriously no clue what I'm doing so hopefully that's even the right address.

And your testing tomorrow? Holy shiz good luck!!!!


----------



## pinkfee

Hi Ladies

I got a letter yesterday from my IVF clinic with our next appt for 2nd May which i'm very happy about :happydance:

But i've decided to give BnB up for the rest of lent (i know i'm a tad late) as all things baby making have been getting me down recently and my addiction to this site is just too strong, so in order for me to truly relax and not think about having a baby every single minute of every single day i'm going to have to go cold turkey.... so i'll be back after Easter and I really hope to see some BFP's on my return! 

School Teacher - fingers are well and truly crossed for you tomorrow

AQ - hope everything goes well this cycle and you cope with the injections. 

Sis - lots of PMA and luck to you aswell. 

And :dust: to everyone else who's waiting or ttc in the meantime. 

p.s. i'm allowing myself today to check bnb and the cold turkey starts from tomorrow! ;)


----------



## babydrms

pinkfee said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I got a letter yesterday from my IVF clinic with our next appt for 2nd May which i'm very happy about :happydance:
> 
> But i've decided to give BnB up for the rest of lent (i know i'm a tad late) as all things baby making have been getting me down recently and my addiction to this site is just too strong, so in order for me to truly relax and not think about having a baby every single minute of every single day i'm going to have to go cold turkey.... so i'll be back after Easter and I really hope to see some BFP's on my return!
> 
> School Teacher - fingers are well and truly crossed for you tomorrow
> 
> AQ - hope everything goes well this cycle and you cope with the injections.
> 
> Sis - lots of PMA and luck to you aswell.
> 
> And :dust: to everyone else who's waiting or ttc in the meantime.
> 
> p.s. i'm allowing myself today to check bnb and the cold turkey starts from tomorrow! ;)

Lol, this is funny but I understand - I sit on the computer all day on my days off. Haven't had the energy to do anything else anyway. My whole life revolves around babies so I never get a break. I may need to change my field of work if this all doesn't work out.


----------



## africaqueen

I will be waiting for your return with a pic of my BFP as my avatar Pink ;-) PMA!

ST-Did u test?? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

So sorry ST, just read your sad news on the other thread. Thinking of you an dh and im so very sorry it didnt work. Life is so unfair xxx


----------



## Denisia

ST-:nope: I am so sorry. I really feel for you. I know words won't help you right now but keep strong. You will be a mummy one day I'm sure of it. :hug:


----------



## Sls1655

St- I am so so sorry. We go through so much....just know that after all this you ARE stronger than you think. You have a lot of support ....


----------



## pinkfee

:hugs:So sorry ST, life is so unfair xx


----------



## babydrms

ST - I am assuming that you had a bfn, thinking of you...it is just so unfair.


----------



## schoolteacher

Thank you girls. I can't believe that twice now it hasn't worked! X


----------



## africaqueen

Big hugs ST. I hope u are holding up as well as you can x

Well went for scan today as its day 5 on stimms an i have just 6 follies with 4 being decent size and 2 being under 10mm. Looks like we will get around 2 eggs again even with double the dose of drugs so feeling down but still got PMA as all it takes is one good egg an 1 sperm an then we have our embie an the same chance as anyone else xxx


----------



## babydrms

You could still get four...keep up the PMA! Your right, it only takes one!


----------



## africaqueen

Yes praying we get 4 eggs this time around but will be thankful for just 1 if it fertilises an gives us our embie. pma pma pma xxx


----------



## Sls1655

Hang in there aq...your attitude is an inspiration :) so I poas this am ( a measly dollar store one) and of course it was negative. I'm just now 6dp3 dt...been having cramps so I thought maybe that was good. Guess not :( I'm telling myself I can live through this no mater what and I'll just keep trying as long as I have to....


----------



## africaqueen

SIs- Step away from the pee sticks!! waaaay too early to be poas ;-) wait to OTD or at least the day before. I know its so hard but testing early just tortures us more. I did it last cycle but il be trying my best to stay away from them this cycle till at least 11dp3dt. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## babydrms

Sls - I agree very early.


----------



## KittyCat82

Hello ladies-lots to catch up on again-hope you are all doing ok-I have had a bad couple of days. I fainted twice after the anaesthetic yesterday and was sick all night. They got 7 eggs-only 5 were mature and only 2 fertilised normally-I am still in shock after getting 100% fertilisation last time.

They said 3 fertilised 'abnormally' with too many chromosomes-was too shocked to take it in really. They want to do transfer tomorrow of the 2 (if they make it) and hopefully we can get a bit more info on whats going on but I dont feel hopeful right now....x


----------



## babydrms

Kittycat :hugs: I hope you feel better...100% fertilization isn't very common...


----------



## africaqueen

Kitty- Babydrs is right. 100% fert is uncommon and u were obviously just very lucky last time. 2 embies is fab! pma pma pma. Are you having a 3 day transfer? GL x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Started my cetrotide jabs this morning an it bloody burns once injected! lol. I got a rash were i injected and also a hard lump under skin from build up of the meds as i injected too fast an its a bit thicker than fostimon so note to self to take my time tomorrow morning! ha. Once i rubbed the area it smoothed down an was fine tho. Still carry on taking my fostimon obviously so that still needs to be done every evening an the cetrotide every morning intill scan on fri then il be advised how long to continue or if i am ok to have trigger shot an be booked for EC  xxx


----------



## babydrms

AQ - I used Ganirelix, same kind of med, and it never hurt going in but man it left a welt which stung like crazy!


----------



## schoolteacher

AQ- I understand you feeling Down. About your follies but don't lose Hope- I know you haven't , you have brilliant PMA! X

Sls- too early, don't give up just yet! X

Kitty- I have my fingers crossed for you! X

Babydrms- good luck for EC- did you get things sorted? 

Thanks again for the support ladies! Sorry who have I missed? X


----------



## Denisia

St - I have been thinking about you and your DH. :hugs:
SIs- Africa's right - Step away from the pee sticks!!
Kittycat - I hope you feel better and good luck for ET!!!
Africa - Well done with the injections. You've still got plenty of time for the follies to grow. Good luck with your scan.


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks ladies-at mo looking at 2dt tomorrow-just praying they get on ok. They grade them at this clinic so I'll know more tomorrow. Just feel so tired at the moment of all this but trying to keep up pma x


----------



## Sls1655

Kitty- hang in there- 2 for transfer isn't bad! My first ivf - a converted iui- I had 10 eggs and by day 6 after pgd I only had ONE viable egg ( they froze it). Getting to transfer is itself a very good thing :)

I am having a rough day. I just found out my uncle died last night- so I am looking for flights back to il for the services. Tis man was my fathers best friend- and when my dad died- he was amazing for all of us. So this is tough...

As for the wait- I peed on sticks again this morning ( I was so sad I wanted a distraction) bfn on the dollar store test and positive on the digital. Problem is- its only been 12 days since trigger as of tonight. So I'm guessing it's the trigger since the other one is so negative. The only confusion there is the last time I triggered it was negative 12 days later...but that was ovidrel and this time I used novarel. Maybe that's the difference . 

Anyway- I was really hoping for the cheapie to say positive as that would mean your beta is really up. now I just think the trigger lasted longer. And like, everyone I know is pregnant. Even my friends in their 40's. Friends who already have 3 kids. Neighbors...one girl never spends more than 5 minutes a week with her son and has SAID she hates being a mom and even she is pregnant! This is just a rough day. Sorry for venting...I know we all struggle.


----------



## Sls1655

Kitty- hang in there- 2 for transfer isn't bad! My first ivf - a converted iui- I had 10 eggs and by day 6 after pgd I only had ONE viable egg ( they froze it). Getting to transfer is itself a very good thing :)

I am having a rough day. I just found out my uncle died last night- so I am looking for flights back to il for the services. Tis man was my fathers best friend- and when my dad died- he was amazing for all of us. So this is tough...

As for the wait- I peed on sticks again this morning ( I was so sad I wanted a distraction) bfn on the dollar store test and positive on the digital. Problem is- its only been 12 days since trigger as of tonight. So I'm guessing it's the trigger since the other one is so negative. The only confusion there is the last time I triggered it was negative 12 days later...but that was ovidrel and this time I used novarel. Maybe that's the difference . 

Anyway- I was really hoping for the cheapie to say positive as that would mean your beta is really up. now I just think the trigger lasted longer. And like, everyone I know is pregnant. Even my friends in their 40's. Friends who already have 3 kids. Neighbors...one girl never spends more than 5 minutes a week with her son and has SAID she hates being a mom and even she is pregnant! This is just a rough day. Sorry for venting...I know we all struggle.


----------



## africaqueen

Kitty- GL for transfer if its tomorrow. My friend has a 3yr old dd from a 2dt so you still have a great chance even tho a 3dt is more common. Il be having a 2dt again i think x

SIs- I am sorry to hear of your loss and for how low you are feeling. It never rains but it pours huh? hang in there. Big hugs x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Had my 6th fostimon jab tonight so thats 36 amps of fostimon in 6 days! eeek thats a lot. Just counting down the hrs till fri's scan now and a EC date hopefully! sooo excited and nervous all rolled into one. I do feel calmer than 1st cycle tho. I guess we develop a thicker skin huh? xxx


----------



## Sls1655

When it rains it does pour...but your right- we do get thicker skin. My perspective on this whole experience is changing every day- we can handle so much more than I ever thought...:)


----------



## africaqueen

Sooo true Sls! we are strong women an we WILL be mothers soon xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls, this thread been quiet for a while, hope everyone is ok as can be x

went for day 9 scan and... i have 9 follies, 5 of which are good size x2 14mm, x2 12mm and x1 16.5mm, the other 4 are all less than 10 so the nurse decided to keep me on stimms for a few more days and i rescan on monday morning with EC hopefully being wednesday according to the nurse! ) she was very positive and said she has high hopes of the lead 5 giving us a few good eggs and that quality over quanity is the main thing. My womb lining is 11.5 too which she is said is fab and i had a student midwife watching it all too. lol. Dh and i are so relieved and i feel i can relax over the wkend now after being so nervous last nite. So god willing we should get around 3-4 eggs compared to just 2 eggs last cycle )
I am really feeling soooo positive and cant wait for mondays scan so we can be booked in for EC. I know we have a lot of hurdles to overcome yet but we are getting there slowly an surely. xxx


----------



## Sls1655

11.5 lining is amazing! Mine is never that good!! I am glad you are in such a positive place....helps so much. As for me- I went in for beta today. I am 10dp3dt. Not sure what to think...trying to brace myself. After my blighted ovum last summer I am fore cautious and now prepared for things however they go. I di think I have mild ohss that came back- which is weird. My dr said they've seen that happening. He also told me they give you a little shot of hcg at transfer to help the embryos...has anyone heard of this? He said it helps supposedly...who knows. I just wonder how long it stays in your system. My trigger shot took 11.5 days to clear last time! Anyway- keep me posted on things. This threads been too quiet :)


----------



## africaqueen

SIs- Good luck with beta and i hope you get your BFP! when are results in?? I have never heard of a hcg jab at transfer but i have heard some women have hcg to take during 2ww instead of progesterone pessaries which is odd... My trigger shot was gone by 2dp transfer last time so il test it out again this cycle too and should imagine it will be the same amount of time. The 2ww is so hard to cope with isnt it?! So 11.5 is good for womb lining then? i never ask them what it should be but i think anything over 10 is good?? xxx


----------



## Sls1655

11.5? Amazing...mine never barely gets to an 8! You have good reason to be positive :)


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh thats good then! thank you  IF (and thats a big if ) you have to do IVF again and you want to thicken the lining faster, eat loads of chocolate as that really helps and my friend was advised to do it on her last cycle too an it did increase. I am sure you wont need another cycle tho ;-) pma pma pma xxx


----------



## babydrms

Sls - fingers crossed for the beta.

AQ - moving right along, not much longer now!

AFM - We are going to do a 5dt on Monday.


----------



## Sls1655

Afm- good luck with your transfer!!!

So I had my first beta today. 10dp3dt. I'm honestly petrified to even say my number out loud....but it couldve been worse :) I'm just so unbelievably cautious after the shock of my blighted ovum last July that I think I'm uber preparing myself for anything. But I'm hoping for the best at this point...!


----------



## babydrms

Sls - cautiously excited for you! :winkwink:


----------



## africaqueen

SIs- Ooooh cant wait to hear result but i understand you being cautious. I will be the same after having 2 ectopics but dont let the past take away the joy of the moment either ;-) we go through such a lot to get to this stage. Good luck x

Baby- Yay for 5DT! Are u having 1 or 2 blasts transferred? lots of luck for monday x

xxx


----------



## Sls1655

Thx guys- i wish I could skip all the betas and just di an ultrasound in a couple weeks like normal people do...so many hurdles....babydrms- how many are u transferring?


----------



## africaqueen

SIs- Where abouts do you live? in our clinic you just get told to do a HPT 2wks after transfer an then to call clinic with result, then they just book you in for a scan 3wks later... I prefer that rather than all the stress of bloods etc as what is going to be is going to be regardless of all the checking kwim? xxx


----------



## Sls1655

I live in ca...all the clinics out here check betas like every other day. It's so nerve wracking! At the end of the day- if this is going to be an actual real pregnancy that leads to a healthy outcome- I just want to know. Any type of miscarriage just takes the innocence out of all this...!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Wow im glad they dont do all that beta checking here in the UK! My nerves are bad enough! lol. Wishing you tons of luck and keep a PMA as best you can ;-) xxx


----------



## babydrms

Sls - We are going to put back two this time. We did a SET last time and I knew I would regret it if I got BFN. I completely agree with what you said about betas. Sometimes knowing every play by play is too much.


----------



## Sls1655

You are so right- the miracle that is my daughter was so much easier...because I didn't know anything. I showed up for bloodwork- left- and then came back 3 weeks later for an ultrasound. I didn't even know what 'beta' meant. Now? I'm not going to get too excited unless I'm like, 38 weeks. I'm looking at it like we at least made it to the starting gate...so maybe we can actually attempt to run the race. We'll see....am sending you lots of positive thoughts for transfer :)


----------



## africaqueen

just had my 1st meltdown since this cycle began! Mixed the cetrotide, had needle all ready and checked for air bubbles(seemingly) an then injected into my tummy. Had injected half the solution when i spotted a big air bubble in syringe so panicked, pulled needle out, flicked bubble away quickly and then injected the rest of the cetrotide. There was a gap of about 2 secs so im thinking this will be ok? iv just spoken to my diabetic friend who has injected for yrs and she said not to worry as i will of still had full dose even though it was injected twice? also as i panicked and pulled needle out a tiny bit of liquid leaked out? I am so glad im almost due to finish jabbing as i am not very confident now after this :(


----------



## Sls1655

Ohhhh aq- try not to worry as I bet you did the shot just fine :) that's happened to us before where my husband had to re-inject again due to bad jab and the nurse always says it's normal and as log as most the liquid went in your totally fine. This is ALOT we have to deal with - you are doing great and are amazing for injecting yourself. I don't know that I could...! Hang in there and know you are doing a great job handling this and everyone is entitled to a little meltdown sometimes. We wouldn't be human if we didn't :)


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you so much SIs. I am feeling lot calmer now thankfully. lol.
Just gonna watch a movie an then have a lil nap as im worn out.
Hope your having a nice sunday xxx


----------



## babydrms

I gave plenty of my meds in split doses (because I used a gonal pen and it didn't always have enough medication - so I had to use a second one), I also lost plenty to it squeezing out...I think you will be fine. 

Transfer tomorrow...


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for reassurance Baby and best of luck for transfer tomorrow! xxx


----------



## Sls1655

Good luck at transfer...so exciting :)


----------



## africaqueen

Baby- GL for transfer x

SIs- How was your beta result?? x

AFM- Took my last shot of cetrotide this morning and no drama! lol .Went for my day 12 scan this morning and all is great so EC is scheduled for Wed! they will call me later with time of EC and time to trigger tonight so needles free day tomorrow  and much better result from this scan... 9 follies in total... left side- 18.5, 17.5 , 16 , and 12. Right side- 21.5 , 20.5 , 19 , 14.5 and 10.5 and my womb lining is 13.8 so we are very pleased with that and to have 6 good size too is fab news ) My mum also came to me in a dream last night and held my hand and told me everything will be ok. Feeling very positive and happy. Still a few hurdles to go but we are getting closer to our dream with each passing day and procedure  xxx


----------



## Denisia

Great news, Africa!!! :thumbup: Good luck for EC.xxx


----------



## Sls1655

Aq- great news! So excited for you!!

Babydrms- how was transfer?

So I got my second beta today...so far I'm hopeful....my progesterone is 155 though (today is 13dp3dt) is that high? I'm not sure what to make  of that...


----------



## africaqueen

Denisia- Thanks  How are you doing? x

SIs- Im not sure about progeseterone levels? have you done a pregnancy test at home? x

ST- Hope your ok if your reading x

Lou- Hope your ok too x

Baby- Hope transfer went well? x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Did trigger shot at 11pm last night so nice needle free day today and EC tomorrow at 11am! EEeeeeek! i am sooo nervous and excited. How il cope intill tomorrow i dont know! lol xxx


----------



## babydrms

AQ- good luck tomorrow.

Sls- I have no idea, have you looed up levels? You should have rising levels as a the plcenta starts to make it...

Transfer went great, two perfect blasts were transferred.


----------



## africaqueen

Baby- Congrats on being pupo with twins!  when is OTD? xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Congrats in being pupo baby!

I don't know about the levels Sls! Good luck!

Best of luck for you and your follies tommorrow AQ! Will be thinking of you! X


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you ST! I have been thinking about you. How are you doing? xxx


----------



## Sls1655

Congrats on transfer!!! Yes- my hpt and betas all say the same thing...but I can't even consider it as I haven't had an ultrasound OR gotten to the cvs stage. So now I'm hopeful- I consider myself at least at the starting gate....(my pgd results last month are really weighing on me)


----------



## africaqueen

SIs- ((whispered) congrats! your pregnant! enjoy every moment and i hope your scan comes around fast x

Hi to everyone else x

Im off to clinic for 10am and EC at 11am so getting excited and nervous now! oooh i pray we get some healthy eggs. Il update later xxx


----------



## africaqueen

EC went well and we got 6 eggs!! woohooooo! we are over the moon after only getting 2 eggs last cycle. I feel sore from this EC and im bleeding a bit so lying on couch watching a film with a maccys with a stack of mags next to me to read after. So well looked after  Just praying for a positive call in the morning to say we have some embies! Just so relieved we got 6 eggs xxx


----------



## Sls1655

So happy for you! 6 eggs is great! Now relax and try to stay positive :)


----------



## babydrms

AQ - So happy for you, you did great!


----------



## Denisia

So sorry Africa,I have just read your sad news on the other thread. I know words won't help you right now but keep strong. I really hoped this cycle would work for you. I am crying for you. I believe in you. You will be mother one day I'm sure of it. xxx :hug:


----------



## babydrms

AQ - :hugs: I read your other posts, that is such hard news...


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies. Right i cannot believe i am posting this after yesterdays devestating results but... I AM PUPO!!!!!!! We got a call from the HC yesterday at 4pm to say they were very surprised to tell us that one of my eggs was showing signs of fertilisation... and by this morning when they checked we had a perfect lil 4 cell embie!!!!! :O So we went to HC before and had our little miracle transferred! transfer went very smoothly, embryologist was so surprised and said its perfect and we stand a good chance and the nurse was hugging me and everything! this almost never happens!! we feel so blessed and OTD is the 30th! Still in shock. Want to thank all of you wonderful women for the continued support and all the messages yesterday xxxxxxx


----------



## babydrms

AQ - Whoa, what a rollercoaster ride!!! I can't believe it, I am sooooo happy for you!


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you baby! i am so shocked! how are u doing? xxx


----------



## babydrms

Just waiting ...:coffee:

Ok otherwise. Just really tired from the hormones and what not.


----------



## africaqueen

How long have you got to wait now?
My 2ww is going to seem like a lifetime! lol xxx


----------



## babydrms

My ODT will be wednesday or thursday...think I am going to POAS tomorrow with my FMU. Wish me luck!


----------



## africaqueen

Oooh GOOD LUCK Baby! Just remember though it is early so stay positive xxx


----------



## africaqueen

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/911225-ivfers-march-testers-thread.html

 xxx


----------



## Denisia

Africa -I've been away and just read yours news. It's FANTASTIC!!!! I am very very happy for you. I'll pray for your little miracle to stick. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww thank you Denisia! it was a huge shock i can tell you! its sunk in now that im pupo but it took 3 days! lol. How are you doing? xxx


----------



## Denisia

Africa -Relax and enjoy being Pupo!!! 
St &#8211; How are you?
Don&#8217;t know where to begin. Last time we visited our consultant on the 14th Feb we agreed that they will make some investigations. Because it&#8217;s a male factor I&#8217;ve never been checked. We were waiting for an appointment for me at Liverpool since 14 February but nothing happened. Called the hospital, nurse looked in our notes and said that no appointment will be coming. Our consultant sent a letter to my GP. That&#8217;s it. 2.5 years ago after a few semen samples we were referred for IVF. We waited 6 months for a referral. Our surgery sent us to the wrong clinic (Care Manchester) which could treat us only privately. We waited another 6 months for referral to the right clinic in Liverpool. &#8230;
It will be another 3 months for a gynaecologist appointment from my GP. I feel I have wasted my time. I was too naïve in cancelling my medication and postponing this second cycle. I believed that after a failed cycle I deserved an investigation into what is wrong with me. But the NHS has another opinion. So I will call on the first day of my period and order drugs. 
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ah Denisia that is crap! they should of had things sorted for you. Sorry you are having a rough time but lets hope your next cycle leads to your BFP. We were delayed a lot with our 1st cycle due to my not being immune to rubella. You will get there xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Babydrs- How are u feeling about testing tomorrow? wishing u lots of luck. Is it a beta test or poas? xxx


----------



## babydrms

I'm actually pretty well over it. I am ready to move on.


----------



## africaqueen

I thought OTD was the 21st?


----------



## babydrms

It is but it is very obvious that things are over. All hpt's have been negative and my body is returning to normal. BB's are smaller and softer, not sore and I am starting to get my energy back. Both things would be getting worse if I were pregnant.


----------



## africaqueen

Not always baby. I read a thread before about a woman who tested at 11dp3dt and got a BFN an then next morning she got her BFP so i know its so hard but just hang in there. I 'knew' with my last cycle it hadnt worked an i was right but i know lots of ladies who have been wrong so i have everything crossed for you. There is still chance no matter how small. GL xxx


----------



## Sls1655

It's been awhile- I've been a mental case. How is everyone? Aq? Baby dreams? I am as of today 5 weeks 3 days...and terrified. My betas were high in the beginning (86 on 10dp3dt and then 355 3 days later) and my progesterone was 155 which sounded crazy high to me. After blighted ovum last summer I'm so fll of weariness my head is spinning. Today I had an u/s and they saw a gest sac and a yolk sac...no fetal pole yet but I guess it's early ( still terrifying) I feel like the odds are so stacked against me but I guess I won't know if I don't get to this point and at least try. I am hoping you are all having amazing news and positive 2ww's...I wish I could log in more I am just trying to stay sane. I just feel like my innocence and positive thoughts were crushed after last time...


----------



## africaqueen

Baby- Did you test again yet?? x

SIs- Congrats! i understand you being scared but dont let fear take away this special occasion. I have had 2 ruptured ectopics in 2010 and nearly died but i will still be ecstatic to get my BFP and il enjoy every moment as worrying doesnt stop things happening if they are meant to ;-) enjoy it! great news about the sac etc and cant wait to read your update when u spot a lil tiny HB ;-) x

AFM- I am only 5dp2dt and already symptom spotting! lol. Today i am congested with blood stained tissue when i blow my nose and also i feel 'heat' down below in lil waves so hoping an praying our lil one is bedding in  im terrified of testing next wk but pma all the way  xxx


----------



## Sls1655

Aq- my fingers are crossed for you....your positive thoughts are inspiring. I just don't want to gentoo excited to only then be crushed again like last time. So I am trying to not think ahead much at all and attempt to get through each day one at a time. It's hard...

Baby drms- did you test yet? I am thinking good thoughts for you. Thank God for sites like this so we can all vent....people that just have babies whenever they want and don't experience this have no idea what it feels like....


----------

